# Line size matters



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Just picked up a Penn Squall 15 to chunk 8nbait with. How much difference will using 17 pound vs. 20 pound make distance wise?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Depends on the size of the line not the poundage. I've seen 20# line smaller than 17 before. Smaller diameter should get you more distance.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I you spool up with 15lb-test Berkley Trilene Big Game, you'll get both strength and small diameter . . . It usually breaks at about 20 lb, even though it's labeled 15# .


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Going to use Suffix Tritanium


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

Out of all my experience of choosing a strong but thin line for better distance . I have found that high seas black widow has the smallest diameter to strength ratio. I use 16# black widow and it has smaller diameter then berkley big game 12#. It is a copolymer line but it cast just as good as mono if not better. The only thing I don't like about it is that it has a little more stretch to it then big game. 

Black widow. 16# 0.33mm
Big game 12# 0.36mm


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> I you spool up with 15lb-test Berkley Trilene Big Game, you'll get both strength and small diameter . . . It usually breaks at about 20 lb, even though it's labeled 15# .


Hahahaha that's my exact setup. I use 50lb pp shock then I put about 3 ft of 60 lb mono


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

YUP ... 15lb Big Game


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

20# Pro Spec smaller than Suffix 17


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

I was thinking both are .40 mm


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Just to throw it out there.....Sufix Tritanium out of the UK #19 is 0.35, #24 is 0.40


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

lurebuilder; to answer your question, not much distance difference in the real world of fishing.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Byron/pa said:


> lurebuilder; to answer your question, not much distance difference in the real world of fishing.


Thanks. I was hoping to get that answer. I just feel more comfortable fighting a big fish knowing I am spooled up with 20#


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like your mind was made up and just looking for verification. Just remember capacity is maybe more important if not just equal to breaking strain and distance. I would much rather have 300yds of #15-17 than 240yds of #20. JMO though.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There is no standard among line manufacturers concerning lb test. What I mean by that is;

Brand x claims their 15 ib test line to be "the toughest 15 lb test line available today". What they don't tell you is that their "tough" 15 lb test line measures .40 mm in diameter and breaks at 23lbs. You have been sold 15 lb test line that is in fact 20(+) lb test line. It will cast like 20 (shorter), have the capacity on your spool of 20 but you can bask in the glory of how darn tough and abrasion resistant it is......

I judge line based on the measured diameter. 6500/20 size reels perform best with (approx.) .35mm diameter line. They cast better and have the designed capacity of around 300 yards of line. Understanding that .35mm line is going to wear quicker and be more subject to abrasion is key. If you want the toughness of .38-.45mm test line then step up to a 7000/30 reel. You maintain the 300 yards of capacity and the reel performs great.

To each his own but I like mono that is at least close to advertised breaking strain and a reasonable diameter.

Tommy


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

AbuMike said:


> Sounds like your mind was made up and just looking for verification. Just remember capacity is maybe more important if not just equal to breaking strain and distance. I would much rather have 300yds of #15-17 than 240yds of #20. JMO though.


Don't really have my mind made up. Its just been many years since I fished from the beach and never used lighter line like you guys do now. Guess I just need to spool up with same and prove it to my self that all will be fine.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

lurebuilder said:


> Just picked up a Penn Squall 15 to chunk 8nbait with. How much difference will using 17 pound vs. 20 pound make distance wise?


if you fish the point use 20. if not 17 will handle a drum. some distance difference, but I have never actually seen a true comparison. my guess would be 10 yds or less. something I think, but can't prove, is the smaller line offers less resistance and will hold bottom better.


----------

